# Any hog doggers here?



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

*Any hog hunters here?*

I had the good fortune to meet some hard core hunters in FL.
I was able to bring my dogo and we caught a couple shoals.
Of course we hunted Criolo style which was amazing and very intense.
Anyway I hope to chat up a couple hog hunters here.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

All these "game dogs" yet no hog hunters?
Hog hunting is one of the last strongholds of the game dogs.
Believe it or not.
For a dog to seize a wild Russian boar or Russian/domestic mix or even a big old ferral boar and hold on till the hunter gets there is a true test of grit.
If you have never hunted Criolo style it is an amazing test of a dog and the most natural way to hunt.

Most people will see this and probably call it macho foolishness but I believe it is the only legal way to test a game dog. Sure pulling is fun but there is no danger, no chance for serious wounds to make a dog curr out, and no test of stamina. You see the way many run the hogs is to walk the dogs in to a bay. But the cats I had the good fortune to run with left the dogs loose with the curr hounds. 

We used Dogos because my male pit bull is over ten years old and I hadn't aquired my female until after that hunt. The dogos winded and tracked along side the currs. Some of the more DA pits would have to be led to the bay but a couple dogs that will catch hard and not let go till you tie the Boar or harvest it is an amazing thing to see.

Anyway I guess this is the wrong forum for this discussion.
By the way I have never been involved in a hog rodeo and will never be involved with one. I am strictly speaking of wild/ferral boar hunting (legally) with a few dogs and a big knife! 

God willing I will be hunting in TX this August.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I see these posts with people labeling there dogs as game bred.
I know most people have no clue what a game dog is.
I just want to say if you label your dogs as game yet never test thier metle on a hunt or some thing dangerous that can stress the dogs into quiting...then you don't know what you are feeding!

Oh well either way peace and hair grease folks!

aa


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

NO hog hunters up my way...we don't have a problem with wild pigs here lol...I think it look interesting though.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

I have seen this on you tube.cant say I can relate but looks like the dogs are having fun. do you use kevlar on your dogs or do you leave them open to sustain injury


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I see these posts with people labeling there dogs as game bred.
> I know most people have no clue what a game dog is.
> I just want to say if you label your dogs as game yet never test thier metle on a hunt or some thing dangerous that can stress the dogs into quiting...then you don't know what you are feeding!
> 
> ...


Sounds to me that you are confusing game dogs with a driven dog fueled by adrenaline. Calling hog hunting a game test is essentially "dumbing-down" the test in order to allow inferior dogs hold the title. Total disrespect to the dogs who have really had to work their asses off to earn the honor. JMO


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Sounds to me that you are confusing game dogs with a driven dog fueled by adrenaline. Calling hog hunting a game test is essentially "dumbing-down" the test in order to allow inferior dogs hold the title. Total disrespect to the dogs who have really had to work their asses off to earn the honor. JMO


yes,hog hunting is not a game test,and if it were then you'd have game dogo's,and dogo's most ceartinly are not sucessful fighting dog's.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Taz said:


> I have seen this on you tube.cant say I can relate but looks like the dogs are having fun. do you use kevlar on your dogs or do you leave them open to sustain injury


I have used a cut collar but some folks use vests.
================================================

As far as "dumbing down" the tests...
How would you test your dogs without rolling them?
Obviously rolling them is out of the question.
At least for me it is since I will not transgress the law to test my dogs.

If you have ever come up on a hard fighting 300 pound mass of boar you might not think the job is so easy. Many dogs curr out and turn tail.
Is it a true game test...no....but it is the only test that require strength, stamina, pain tolerance, and tenacity of a hard charging molosser dog.

I will not ever match a dog again in my life, so this is the only way to do it while catching some good meat at the same time.

For the rest of you who insult the dogs gameness...how would you know?
What would your dog do while a wild boar drags your dog through a thorn patch and rip them open? Will it hold on or yelp and let go of the boar and let it turn on you and rip you open?

Unless you have seen the dogs work you have no idea what this entails...

Will your dog trade his life for you as a team in a hunt?
If that is not a noble job for a molosser dog than nothing is.

Also a dogo is not a breed for the game test...this is true...but unless you have seen them work you don't know what they can do. Don't paint everything with the same color people.

aa


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Dogos are great dogs,but hog hunting isnt a game test,that's all that is being said,and a apbt isnt a molosser dog really,or not in a real traditional sence,the dogs are bred for diffrent things.And even if game testing is illegal it is still going on through out the world,that cant be argued..
Do you have any photo's of your dogos on a hunt?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sampsons Dad said:


> All these "game dogs"


I don't see very many people on this forum say they have "game dogs". Dogs that look like what a game dog should look like yes, but not many that claim they are game. Well other than people who think that the dog running non stop in the back yard and playing with toys makes it game lol..


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

That is basicaly who my gripe is aimed at.
As I said I realise big game hunting is not the same as a game test but
as a Minister I cant go around breaking the law to "prove" my dogs.

I have only 2 pix that I have to look for Cane.
They are probably posted on MD. I don't like posting hunt pics because I am just a beginner and have not hit any big "trophy" pics. Also ARA's use them for fodder against hunting and bully breeds.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Also ARA's use them for fodder against hunting and bully breeds.


I can agree with you for sure on this.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I had the good fortune to meet some hard core hunters in FL.
> I was able to bring my dogo and we caught a couple shoals.
> Of course we hunted Criolo style which was amazing and very intense.
> Anyway I hope to chat up a couple hog hunters here.


I do not hog hunt but I do know people who do. Being a game dog is more than just being able to take a hog down....IMO!!
But it would be interesting to go on a hunt just to see what the dogs can do. I am just to scared of the hogs...mean and nasty boogers they are. My luck, I would end up running for my life...lol!!!

By the way..you have some pretty dogs!! Love your white dog!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> That is basicaly who my gripe is aimed at.
> As I said I realise big game hunting is not the same as a game test but
> as a Minister I cant go around breaking the law to "prove" my dogs.
> 
> ...


I see what your point is...that it takes a good dog to stick with and take down a hog. No one is saying that it's not, we are saying that there is more to a game dog then just taking down a hog.
I know a dude in Florida that uses a huge chocolate lab, believe it or not, to go hog hunting, and is very good at it. They are not considered game dogs.
I need to find his #, and see if I can get him to email me pics of Maxamillion on a hunt.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I have not explained myself well.
I don't claim hog hunting dogs are game in the same way
cajun test shows gameness. What I am saying is thie 
proper perro de presa (gripping dogs aka molosser dogs) has many game atributes.

For instance: 
the vice grip bite, tenacity, pain tolerance,
proper family oriented temperment (due to culling dangerous dogs)

When a group goes out in the woods the dogs will get along with the humans around them or else the dogs are useless. So there are many reasons to use catchwork as a judging tool when picking your breeding stock. Or if you think you have really bang up pit bulls you could offer puppies to hunters in order to see how they fair as catch dogs.

I have a book called Dogs of velvet and steel that goes in to catch dog work with some really nice pictures of some working dogs.

--------------------------------------
By the way the dogs don't take down the boars.
Usually one or two hounds will provoke a hog to stand its ground after chasing it for a bit. Then the catch dogs rush in and take hold of the beasts.
The catch dogs must hang on and if posible (not always) pin the head down.
In my opinion using any less that 2 catch dogs is asking to get your dogs injured. The boars are much too strong to get taken down by a 60 pound pit bull or even a 110 pound D.A. . However a good hard catching game dog is one of the bravest animals in the world and work very hard to get the job done.

The big advantage dogos have over the pits is the heavier weights and the scenting ability. But some hunters I talk to say they have bulldogs that will track a hog just as well as some dogos.


----------

